# Καταργήθηκε η απαλλαγή από τον ΟΑΕΕ λόγω τοποθεσίας έδρας



## Zazula (Feb 1, 2010)

Με πρόσφατη εγκύκλιό του, τη διαβόητη 113 με θέμα «Υποχρεωτική Υπαγωγή, σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του Ν. 3050/02, στην ασφάλιση του ΟΑΕΕ επαγγελματιών που: α) έχουν τη δυνατότητα άσκησης του επαγγέλματος σε περιοχές πέραν της δηλωθείσας έδρας, β) δραστηριοποιούνται με σύναψη συμβάσεων», την οποία επισυνάπτω εδώ, ο Διοικητής τού ΟΑΕΕ ερμηνεύει τον Ν. 3050/02 «Σύσταση Λογαριασμού Αγροτικής Εστίας και άλλες διατάξεις», με το άρθρο 9 τού οποίου ρυθμίζονταν καταρχήν τα θέματα που είχαν προκύψει μεταξύ ΟΑΕΕ και ΟΓΑ όσον αφορά την υπαγωγή στην ασφάλιση επαγγελματιών, βιοτεχνών και εμπόρων σε περιοχές με πληθυσμό κάτω των 2000 κατοίκων. Ολόκληρο το άρθρο 9 τού Ν. 3050/02 μπορείτε να το βρείτε εδώ.

Με απλά λόγια, στο εν λόγω άρθρο υπήρχαν συγκεκριμένες εισοδηματικού χαρακτήρα προϋποθέσεις που επέτρεπαν σε έναν μεταφραστή (και κάθε άλλον επαγγελματία, έμπορο ή βιοτέχνη, καθώς και —με το άρθρο 10 του Ν. 3232/04— κάθε μέλος ΟΕ & ΕΕ) να λαμβάνει απαλλαγή ασφάλισης από τον ΟΑΕΕ εάν η έδρα του ήταν σε περιοχή με πληθυσμό κάτω των 2000 κατοίκων. Οι περιοχές αυτές, επειδή η ασφάλιση στον ΟΑΕΕ για τους εκεί δραστηριοποιούμενους είναι προαιρετική, ονομάζονται «προαιρετικές» (και όλες οι άλλες καλούνται «υποχρεωτικές»). Μετά όμως από την ερμηνευτική αυτή εγκύκλιο, η εν λόγω απαλλαγή καταργείται.

Ειρήσθω εν παρόδω: Το γελοίο με τη συγκεκριμένη εγκύκλιο είναι ότι περιλαμβάνει απίστευτες ασυνέπειες και αλληλοσυγκρουόμενες προβλέψεις, όπως π.χ. το ότι δεν απαλλάσσεται ένας ξενοδόχος, επειδή λέει οι πελάτες του προέρχονται (προφανώς!) από υποχρεωτικές περιοχές και όχι από την προαιρετική, κι ας είναι πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας βέβαιο ότι ο άνθρωπος παρέχει τις υπηρεσίες του σε προαιρετική περιοχή. Τελοσπάντων, χρειάστηκε να βγει σχεδόν αμέσως και διευκρινιστική ερμηνεία τής ερμηνευτικής εγκυκλίου (τη βρίσκετε εδώ: http://www.taxheaven.gr/news/news/view/id/5438), η οποία δεν μπορώ να πω ότι βοηθά ιδιαίτερα... Ούτε υπάρχει η δυνατότητα για κάποιον να δηλώσει υπεύθυνα και να αναλάβει την υποχρέωση να ελέγχεται διαρκώς για το ότι παρέχει τις υπηρεσίες του ή πουλά τα προϊόντα του αποκλειστικά εντός της προαιρετικής περιοχής, και να πάρει έτσι την απαλλαγή. Στις διευκρινίσεις του ο ΟΑΕΕ αναφέρει περιοριστικά συγκεκριμένες δραστηριότητες και μόνον.

Λοιπόν, ανακεφαλαιώνουμε για τους μεταφραστές:

Ένας μεταφραστής μπορεί να έχει ως επαγγελματική του στέγη (έδρα τής επιχείρησης) την οικία του, εάν εκεί ασκεί το επάγγελμά του (άρθρο 1 παρ. α του ΠΔ 258/05).
Ένας μεταφραστής μπορεί να παρέχει τις υπηρεσίες του εργαζόμενος από την οικία του, και να έχει λάβει απαλλαγή επειδή αυτή βρίσκεται σε προαιρετική περιοχή.
Σύμφωνα με την εν λόγω εγκύκλιο, επειδή λόγω της φύσης του επαγγέλματος του μεταφραστή η παροχή υπηρεσιών δεν περιορίζεται στην προαιρετική περιοχή, οι μεταφραστές δεν δικαιούνται να λαμβάνουν τέτοια απαλλαγή.
Η υποχρέωση ασφάλισης στον ΟΑΕΕ για όσους είχαν τέτοιες απαλλαγές αρχίζει από 01/11/2009.
Για όποιον δεν έχει εμφανιστεί στον ΟΑΕΕ έως και σήμερα, όπως είχε υποχρέωση, η ασφάλιση θα πραγματοποιείται σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του άρθρου 9 του ΠΔ 258/05, δηλ. με αναδρομικότητα πενταετίας.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 1, 2010)

Zazula said:


> όπως π.χ. το ότι δεν απαλλάσσεται ένας ξενοδόχος, επειδή λέει οι πελάτες του προέρχονται (προφανώς!) από υποχρεωτικές περιοχές και όχι από την προαιρετική, κι ας είναι πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας βέβαιο ότι ο άνθρωπος παρέχει τις υπηρεσίες του σε προαιρετική περιοχή.


Η σουρεάλ διάταξη ανάγεται στην αρχή "λογαριάζω χωρίς τον ξενοδόχο"


----------



## daeman (Feb 2, 2010)

Ονόματα δε λέμε, αλλά στις δύο τελευταίες απογραφές σε μια κώμη της περιοχής, ο πληθυσμός παρέμεινε σταθερά στους 1.991 κατοίκους, παρότι αγγίζει τους 4.000. Στην επόμενη θα αυξηθεί κατακόρυφα, φαντάζομαι.


----------



## anna (Feb 3, 2010)

Μπορεί ο μεταφραστής που έχει έδρα σε προαιρετική περιοχή να επιλέξει μεταξύ ΟΑΕΕ και ΙΚΑ; Υπάρχει κάποια εξαίρεση για τη συγκεκριμένη κατηγορία; Αν όχι, έχει το προνόμιο να μην ανεβαίνει τόσο γρήγορα την κλίμακα εισφορών;


----------



## Zazula (Feb 6, 2010)

Ο μεταφραστής (και κάθε άλλος που τον επηρεάζει η συγκεκριμένη ρύθμιση) που εδρεύει σε προαιρετική περιοχή μπορεί να επιλέξει μεταξύ ΟΑΕΕ και ΙΚΑ, αλλά οφείλει να το πράξει αμέσως, διότι από 1η Νοεμβρίου 2009 τρέχει η υποχρέωσή του για ασφάλιση στον ΟΑΕΕ. Επίσης, προσοχή στη λήψη απαλλαγής από τον ΟΑΕΕ λόγω υπαγωγής σε άλλο ταμείο κύριας ασφάλισης βάσει του Ν.2084/1992 «Αναμόρφωση της Κοινωνικής Ασφάλισης και άλλες διατάξεις»: Ο απαλλασσόμενος πρέπει να έχει σχέση εξαρτημένης εργασίας (και να είναι ασφαλισμένος στο ΙΚΑ) αδιαλείπτως — αν απολυθεί, έστω και για έναν μήνα, χάνει αυτομάτως το δικαίωμα τής απαλλαγής από τον ΟΑΕΕ κι επομένως πρέπει να ασφαλιστεί στον ΟΑΕΕ (κι αν δεν το κάνει, αρχίζουν και τρέχουν τα πρόστιμα ακόμη κι αν δεν το ξέρει).


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 22, 2010)

*Υπάρχουν εξαιρέσεις...*



Zazula said:


> Επίσης, προσοχή στη λήψη απαλλαγής από τον ΟΑΕΕ λόγω υπαγωγής σε άλλο ταμείο κύριας ασφάλισης βάσει του Ν.2084/1992 «Αναμόρφωση της Κοινωνικής Ασφάλισης και άλλες διατάξεις»: Ο απαλλασσόμενος πρέπει να έχει σχέση εξαρτημένης εργασίας (και να είναι ασφαλισμένος στο ΙΚΑ) αδιαλείπτως — αν απολυθεί, έστω και για έναν μήνα, χάνει αυτομάτως το δικαίωμα τής απαλλαγής από τον ΟΑΕΕ κι επομένως πρέπει να ασφαλιστεί στον ΟΑΕΕ (κι αν δεν το κάνει, αρχίζουν και τρέχουν τα πρόστιμα ακόμη κι αν δεν το ξέρει).



Καλημέρα,

Δές το παρακάτω:

ΤΕΒΕ 71/31.08.04 Συνέχιση εξαίρεσης από την ασφάλιση του ΟΑΕΕ - ΤΕΒΕ κατά την διάρκεια χρήσης των προβλεπομένων από το άρθρο 40 του Ν. 2084/92 χρόνων ασφάλισης

Συνέχιση εξαίρεσης από την ασφάλιση του ΟΑΕΕ - ΤΕΒΕ κατά την διάρκεια χρήσης των προβλεπομένων από το άρθρο 40 του Ν. 2084/92 χρόνων ασφάλισης

Εγκύκλιος ΤΕΒΕ 71/31.8.2004

Με αφορμή ερωτήματα Περ/κών μας Τμημάτων σχετικά με την δυνατότητα συνέχισης της εξαίρεσης από τον ΟΑΕΕ ΤΕΒΕ νέων ασφ/νων που η απουσία τους από την μισθωτή δραστηριότητα για βραχύ ή μακρό χρονικό διάστημα οδήγησε σε μη επικόλληση ενσήμων ΙΚΑ, σας διαβιβάζουμε το έγγραφο του Υπουργείου
ΑΠΑΣΧΟΛΗΣΗΣ & KOIN. ΠΡΟΣΤΑΣΙΑΣ (Γ.Γ.Κ.Α) αρ. πρωτ.: Φ10035/19000/785/27.7.04, σύμφωνα με το οποίο οι νέοι ασφ/νοι που έχουν παράλληλη δραστηριότητα ΤΕΒΕ & ΙΚΑ και έχουν επιλέξει με τις διατάξεις του άρθρου 39 του Ν. 2084/92, όπως ισχύουν ως φορέα ασφάλισής τους το ΙΚΑ, *συνεχίζουν να εξαιρούνται από την ασφάλιση του ΟΑΕΕ ΤΕΒΕ και για το χρονικό διάστημα που απουσίαζαν από την μισθωτή εργασία τους με επιδότηση λόγω ασθενείας ή τακτική ανεργία ή λόγω άδειας κυήσεως, λοχείας ή γονική άδεια ανατροφής τέκνων ή λόγω εκπαιδευτικής άδειας άνευ αποδοχών *καθότι τα ασφαλιστικά τους δικαιώματα για το χρόνο αυτό έχουν βασιστεί αποκλειστικά στην ασφάλιση του ΙΚΑ και οι χρόνοι αυτοί, κατά τις διατάξεις του άρθρου 40 του Ν. 2084/92, θεωρούνται ως χρόνος ασφάλισης, ο οποίος αναγνωρίζεται ως συντάξιμος, τόσο για τη θεμελίωση συνταξιοδοτικού δικαιώματος, όσο και για προσαύξηση της σύνταξης.

Εγώ που είμαι υπάλληλος σε κέντρο ξενών γλωσσών, συνεχίζω να εξαιρούμαι από την ασφάλιση του ΟΑΕΕ ΤΕΒΕ, διότι το καλοκαίρι που με απολύουν, θεωρείται τακτική ανεργία.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 22, 2010)

Ναι, έχεις δίκιο, εγώ αναφερόμουν σε έκτακτη ανεργία. Πρέπει ωστόσο να είμαστε προσεκτικοί για να διασφαλίζουμε ότι δεν θα έχουμε μελλοντικά πρόβλημα: Τακτική ανεργία είναι ο χρόνος κατά τον οποίο παίρνουμε από τον ΟΑΕΔ το τακτικό επίδομα ανεργίας.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 13, 2010)

*Ο Συνήγορος του Πολίτη ζητά την άμεση ανάκληση της εγκυκλίου 113/2009*

http://www.synigoros.gr/pdf_01/8563_1_Porisma113_2009_30._3_10.pdf

Να σημειώσω ότι η όλη προσπάθεια ξεκίνησε και πραγματοποιήθηκε από ένα φόρουμ, το taxheaven.gr (http://www.taxheaven.gr/acforum/index.php?showtopic=70458). Ναι, κύριοι, τα φόρουμ μπορούν να κάνουν σπουδαία δουλειά, κοινωνικά χρήσιμη, και να αλλάξουν πράγματα προς το καλύτερο. :) Ακολουθεί το τελικό πόρισμα του ΣτΠ, το οποίο λέει και το προφανές (ότι, δηλαδή, ο νόμος αλλάζει με νόμο, όχι με εγκυκλίους ).

Ειδικός Επιστήμονας Δρ. Βασίλης Γ. Τζέμος (τηλ.:2107289776)
23.3.2010​ 
*ΠΟΡΙΣΜΑ*
(Ν. 3094/2003 “Συνήγορος του Πολίτη και άλλες διατάξεις”, Άρθρο 4 παρ. 6)​ 
*ΘΕΜΑ*: Πρόταση άμεσης ανάκλησης της υπ. αριθμ. 113/2009 εγκυκλίου του ΟΑΕΕ με παράλληλη ανάκληση των βάσει αυτής εκδοθεισών αποφάσεων του ΟΑΕΕ κατόπιν συνεργασίας Υπουργείου Εργασίας και Κοινωνικής Ασφάλισης και Διοίκησης ΟΑΕΕ 

[...]​ 
Ε. *Τελική Πρόταση*

Με το παρόν έγγραφο πόρισμα, εξαντλώντας τα περιθώρια του διαμεσολαβητικού της ρόλου, η Αρχή μας προτείνει την άμεση συνεργασία Υπουργείου Εργασίας και Κοινωνικής Ασφάλισης και ΟΑΕΕ προκειμένου να μην εφαρμοστεί (δηλαδή να ανακληθεί άμεσα και να μην ισχύσει) η μη σύννομη εγκύκλιος 113/2009 του ΟΑΕΕ. Εφόσον επιλεγεί αρμοδίως, να εισαχθεί με νέο τυπικό νόμο, ρύθμιση παρεμφερής με αυτή της εγκυκλίου 113/2009 του ΟΑΕΕ, ο Συνήγορος του Πολίτη τονίζει ότι αυτή θα πρέπει να τεθεί σε ισχύ α) για το μέλλον (και όχι αναδρομικά) και β) με γνώμονα την αρχή της δικαιολογημένης εμπιστοσύνης του πολίτη (δηλαδή τάσσοντας ο νέος νόμος μεταβατικό διάστημα για την αλλαγή του φορέα υποχρεωτικής ασφάλισης). Εισφορές που τυχόν κατεβλήθησαν ή θα καταβληθούν στον ΟΑΕΕ βάσει της εγκυκλίου 113/2009 θα πρέπει να επιστραφούν.​Με ιδιαίτερη εκτίμηση,
Καθηγητής Ιωάννης Σακέλλης
Βοηθός Συνήγορος του Πολίτη​


----------



## Zazula (Jul 4, 2013)

Carolyn said:


> ΤΕΒΕ 71/31.08.04 Συνέχιση εξαίρεσης από την ασφάλιση του ΟΑΕΕ - ΤΕΒΕ κατά την διάρκεια χρήσης των προβλεπομένων από το άρθρο 40 του Ν. 2084/92 χρόνων ασφάλισης


Προσέξτε να ενημερώνετε την απαλλαγή σας κάθε χρόνο, διότι... http://www.fpress.gr/ergasia/asfali...o-teve-zitaei-lefta-apo-asfalismenoys-toy-ika.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 19, 2014)

Με σκοπό να σταματήσει η αποφυγή της ασφάλισης το υπουργείο Εργασίας Κοινωνικής Ασφάλισης και Πρόνοιας επεξεργάζεται νομοθετική ρύθμιση, η οποία επιβάλλει την υποχρεωτική ασφάλιση στον OAEE για όλους τους νέους, για πρώτη φορά από την 1/1/1993, αυτοαπασχολούμενους και παράλληλα ασφαλισμένους στο IKA καθώς και για όσους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες δραστηριοποιηθούν ή «μεταφέρουν» την έδρα τους σε περιοχές κάτω των 2.000 κατοίκων (για να πληρώνουν χαμηλότερα ασφάλιστρα στον OΓA). Ωστόσο δεν ανατρέπεται αναδρομικά το καθεστώς το οποίο έχουν έως σήμερα οι δύο παραπάνω κατηγορίες ασφαλισμένων προκειμένου να μη προκληθούν εντάσεις.
*Βλ. σχετ.: http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?catid=26510&subid=2&pubid=113221222*


----------

